# Boots getting soaked



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

sweaty feet, no powder skirt on your pant legs, sweaty balls dripping down your legs into your boots


----------



## Mr.Zywall (Jan 5, 2017)

Argo said:


> sweaty balls dripping down your legs into your boots


lol

i thought it was bc all those crazy air jumps made me piss myself and it got into my boots, but i guess the sweaty balls theory is more plausible


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

It's that damn 40+ degree weather.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

If you have sweaty balls, you need to find a proper set of socks and different snowboard pants. You need a venting system in the inner tie section. Those pants that have these venting systems are normally more expensive. Also buy Gore-Tex pants. They are more breathable than other pants in the market. This way you solve your sweaty balls issue.
As for the feet, you really need to spend a shit load of money in decent socks.
If none of the above works, try buying new boots.


----------



## ANGST (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

Mr.Zywall said:


> This past weekend at about half day, the insides of my boots already got soaked. Every step I take feels like I'm sloshing around in a puddle.
> 
> I don't fall so I don't understand how so much water can get in there so quick. Is this the norms with all boots or am I doing something wrong. How can I minimize this?
> 
> I have 2017 Ride Lasso BOA boots.


I have this problem with the lasso's too. The ankle area of the outer tongue seems like it cuts in too much so i'm guessing that's whats leaking in water. For locals/park its not really a big deal but when doing resorts with heavy powder my feet were freezing ass after water gets in...Good thing I kept my old flow hylites i guess


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

stryk3z said:


> I have this problem with the lasso's too. The ankle area of the outer tongue seems like it cuts in too much so i'm guessing that's whats leaking in water. For locals/park its not really a big deal but when doing resorts with heavy powder my feet were freezing ass after water gets in...Good thing I kept my old flow hylites i guess


Then that could be a boot problem not a sweating balls problem.

Still, that image of sweating balls, dripping down to the boots made me realize why I never buy second hand boots.

>


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Jonny C said:


> Still, that image of sweating balls, dripping down to the boots made me realize why I never buy second hand boots.
> 
> >


I am so grossed out right now....


----------

